# Minnesota iron range #2



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

Did the first series in the open finish today?


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

*Iron range*



jonathon27 said:


> Did the first series in the open finish today?


Will finish up this morning. Very hard test, tight delayed triple. Two birds shot turn almost 180 run a blind.. Turn back flyer is shot then pick up the marks...


----------



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds rough! Judges will def. Get answers. Guess this will be a combine 1st and 2nd series.


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

*IR*



jonathon27 said:


> Sounds rough! Judges will def. Get answers. Guess this will be a combine 1st and 2nd series.


From what I heard there are clear answers......


----------



## hwtflanagan (Jun 16, 2012)

Qual results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,7,8,9,14,15,21,35,37,38,41,42,48,52,55,57,58,60,64,68,73,82,84,85,90,91

26 Total


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

*IR*



hwtflanagan said:


> Qual results?


Sorry I have no Q results.. Open info... 26 dogs to the WB from 91 starting... I don't have any numbers. Maybe Brenda will post the numbers of the 26 dogs going to the WB soon. My dog is out... I see Brenda posted the numbers...


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know about the Quality is that #26 Bubba won handled by Tom Bugusky. Congrats Tom! I will try and find out the rest of the results and post them later


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Results

1st- #8 Clyde/Patton
2nd- #4 Bee/Halfrich
3rd- #9 Manny/Gierman
4th- #3 Doc/Patton
RJ- #5 Haze/Patton

JAM's- 1,2,6,11


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

14,21,41,48,55,57,60,64,68,82

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,5,8,9,13,15,16,17,19,22,23,27,29,30,31,32,35,36,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,47,49,50,53,54,57,58,59,60,61,63,64,66

41 Total


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Tom and Linda on the Qual win!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,4,5,15,17,19,23,30,32,35,38,39,40,41,42,44,49,53,54,59,61,64

23 total


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Does anyone have info on Amateur finish?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#82 Lucky H/Steve Yozamp O/Roger Weller
2nd-#21 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#14 Player H/Dave Smith O/Paul Brown
4th-#60 Edie H/Chris Ledford O/Kip Kemp, Daniel Boyd
RJ-#48 Nina H/Dave Rorem O/Ken Challand

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#32 Rosie O/H Ken Neil (Qualified for Natl Am)
2nd-#5 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#59 Blue O/H Sharon Gierman
4th-#35 Snapper O/H Charlie Hayes
RJ-#3 Booker O/H Bob Walker
JAMS-23,40,49

Congrats to All !! Go Windy Babies !!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Ken and Brenda, on a stellar weekend with Windy babies! Rosie - AM WIN and Open 2nd!!! Whopper right behind her with AM 2nd! NICE!

rita


----------

